# On-going search success for VGC



## Skittles1 (Sep 12, 2013)

My husband and I are planning a trip in Nov 2014 without the kids, to celebrate our 10 yr anniversary, as well as my 40th birthday 
Just wondering how much luck people have had with nabbing VGC with an on going search.  I have RCI Points so I'm new to even being able to set up an OGS.  Are there many studio units at VGC?  If my OGS did not get a hit, could I apply that transaction fee to another exchange?  Not sure if I'm better off just getting a reservation at Peacock Suites or the Dolphin's Cove.  Any and all insight would be very much appreciated!


----------



## QueenDoOver (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I am sorry nobody replied to your query.  I am not an expert exchanger by any means, but I know that GCV only has 50 units and they seldom hit exchanges.  Not that it is impossible, but highly unlikely.  I've had an open search for any size unit any date for a year and have not had a single hit.  

Might be worth renting points to stay a few nights if you really have your heart set on it.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 6, 2013)

QueenDoOver said:


> but I know that GCV only has 50 units and they seldom hit exchanges.



Not even 50.

23 dedicated 2br
23 lockoff 2br
2 grand villas

So, a maximum of 23 studios


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe if it doesn't hit that you can apply the transaction fee towards another exchange. I do think you will have a much better chance getting into one of the off site timeshare properties


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 8, 2013)

I've had an exchange into a 2BR unit at VGC, and it was incredible stay.  Awesome resort, and so nice to just walk right out into California Adventure!

From what I've seen, I think it takes an ongoing search running 12-24 months to have much of a chance of getting an exchange.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have had a search for vgc for 1br for any time from june to august running for 2 years now and have not had a match.  Could be that my search is only for the summer months and that is why it is not matching.  If I dont get a match in the next 3 months I am going to switch the search to DV11.  Will post if I get a match to vgc.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 9, 2013)

I would give you pretty good odds.  There are very few ongoing searches that are older than yours, so with even a trickle of deposits, you should match one.


----------

